# DW 6913 edge guide



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Forum. I have a DW611Pk router and I ordered a DW6913 edge guide for it. When the guide arrived I could not see how it could fit my router, even having two sets of different sized rod holes and rods. The holes were too far apart and even the smaller rods were too big. The box said it was a universal model and listed all of Dewalts models it would fit, all except the 611. Maybe I missed something? Oldrusty


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have the 611 and the 6913 and it fits just right,try this put the smaller rods in the base of the router and then just slip the edge guide in place just that easy..

Amazon.com: DEWALT DW6913 Router Edge Guide with Fine Adjustment and Vacuum Adaptor: Home Improvement

==



oldrusty said:


> Hi Forum. I have a DW611Pk router and I ordered a DW6913 edge guide for it. When the guide arrived I could not see how it could fit my router, even having two sets of different sized rod holes and rods. The holes were too far apart and even the smaller rods were too big. The box said it was a universal model and listed all of Dewalts models it would fit, all except the 611. Maybe I missed something? Oldrusty


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Bobj3. As I have returned the 6913 to the store I can't check but I'm fairly certain all the rods were too big, in fact my wife returned the guide after watching me try to fit it to my router. As I said I can't measure the guide but the holes in my router are 3" 5/16" apart centre to centre. Why would it not list the 611 on the box? Oldrusty.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This may help,I don't know why they don't list it but it fits like a glove..
The tip off is the small picture of the edge guide mounted to the router in the upper right hand corner of the box.. 

===


----------



## GaspardPaolo (Mar 17, 2012)

I have DW 621 and the same guide arrived together the router. The rods are diameter 5/16" x 1ft long. The distance between centers rod to rod are 3 5/16".


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Forum. I have to apologize to all the members who tried to convince me that a DW6913 edge guide would fit my DWP610 router after I insisted it wouldn't. I have since found out that indeed it does fit, so thanks for all the input. Oldrusty


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

GaspardPaolo said:


> I have DW 621 and the same guide arrived together the router. The rods are diameter 5/16" x 1ft long. The distance between centers rod to rod are 3 5/16".


To be strictly accurate, DW use two sizes of fence rod, 8mm on the smaller routers (like the DW611/DW613/DW614/DW615/DW621/DW622) and 10mm on the larger routers (DW624/DW625/DW626). Bosch on the other hand still use non-metric on their routers (5/16in on GODF900/GOF1300 - at the same centres as the DW613 - and 3/8in on GOF1700/GOF2000) The 5/16in / 8mm difference doesn't matter a lot, the 3/8in rods on the bigger Bosch routers does because they can't be used with DW (or other) fence rods despite having the same fence rod centres as the DW625.......

Regards

Phil


----------



## gkobernus (Feb 13, 2010)

*Dewalt DW6913 Edge Guide*

This is a great forum - I'm hooked. 

I know this is an old post, so please be patient. I am in the process of replacing my old Skill and PC routers. I have a similar question.

Recently purchased the DW611 for inlay work and am really pleased with the improvement over my other routers. However, I'd like to get the DW6913 edge guide. 

I'd like to standardize as much as possible and am getting ready to order the DW618 for my router table.

I am attracted to the idea that I can use the edge guide on both routers if necessary. 

Will the DW6913 edge guide fit the DW611 router and or the DW618 ? I know some literature says the edge guide fits all Dewalt routers but will it really fit these two. 

Thanks

George


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes the edge guide fit both and many others as well..

===



gkobernus said:


> This is a great forum - I'm hooked.
> 
> I know this is an old post, so please be patient. I am in the process of replacing my old Skill and PC routers. I have a similar question.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim Signs (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi Bj,

Did you get operating instructions with that edge guide, such as how to set up or calibrate the guide?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi Tim

I don't recall seeing any operating instructions [/I]

===


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Will the DW6913 edge guide fit the plunge base of the DWP611 (DNP612)?


----------

